# New Member from Corpus Christi, TX!



## Parker_Fleming (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey everyone!

New skiff owner here (2014 East Cape Glide). I'm new to the saltwater and loving every minute of it. Decided to ditch the kayak for something I can search more water with!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice rig. Welcome to the forum. I fish CC all the time.

mike


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome, I had a glide before. Great skiff.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Welcome! Swing the skiff by the fly trap in Rockport man! Very clean rig!


----------



## Cmurphy (Aug 18, 2019)

Love the skiff!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Two push poles go twice as fast


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Beautiful boat. Selling my kayak as well. When you have a boat the kayak just sits in the garage.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey, late to the party, but I’m in CC too and fished a Glide here for 5 years. Enjoy!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome man! I run a Shadowcast 16 out of corpus. Hell of a good spot for micros.


----------



## Willarci3 (May 5, 2019)

Nice! I run a Glide out of Rockport. Do you like having the grab bar box in the middle? Thought about doing something similar to mine but worried it's take up too much space...


----------

